# Questionable eBay vendor



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

I know this vendor has been brought up before but, there is a plant. Paph. emersonii v. Huonglanea on eBay [auction#260170258579] from a vendor whose location says Northeast US but the photos don't look anything like any gh/nursery on NE. If anyone here is paph2003 be wary.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, look at the other photos in his photobucket account. Same situation as ChineseGreen, I'd bet.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 17, 2007)

A few of us have tried to contact him, and never got responses. 
See thread:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5095


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

> Paph. emersonii v. Huonglanea



I wish a reputable vendor was selling these. I've been looking with no luck.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 17, 2007)

Candace said:


> I wish a reputable vendor was selling these. I've been looking with no luck.



Dido. Tell us if you find anything.


----------

